# True or False: Dogs are the only animals...



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

...that will leave their own kind to be with man. 

I think TRUE!

Don't tell me cats. I used to have one and I wouldn't see that little bastard for days. :mrgreen:


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

Patrick Murray said:


> ...that will leave their own kind to be with man.
> 
> I think TRUE!
> 
> Don't tell me cats. I used to have one and I wouldn't see that little bastard for days. :mrgreen:


 Goats and sheep will....once you bottle feed the little buggers, you are mama FOREVER:-o


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Didn't you ever see that movie about the geese that bonded with the people?


----------



## Brian Batchelder (Mar 11, 2011)

You can socialize just about any bird or mammal to prefer whatever they're raised with. Including humans.


----------



## Courtney DuCharme (Feb 5, 2011)

Ben Colbert said:


> Didn't you ever see that movie about the geese that bonded with the people?


I had a duck like that...... much prefered to hang out with the people rather than the other ducks..... unless the girls looked pretty that day.

When I worked at the wildlife rehab center- you could not play with deer, raccoons, owls, or crows much- or they would never leave and go live with there own kind. One deer was released every year for 11 straight years with a new herd- she wanted nothing to do with them even after raising them all year. Prefered her people & the barn. She would also head to town once and awhile to visit the town folk. Police would call and have us come pick up Meander from grocery stores, gas stations, etc....

Also had a guinea pig that was raised in a rat pen from 2 days old. She would run attack and generally freak out if you tried to introduce her to another G-Pig, loved every pet rat she ever met though.


----------



## Courtney DuCharme (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh and parrots- handraise those and they MUCH prefer humans over their own kind


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Well I guess y'all shot my cheesy little theory all to pieces! :razz:


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

It takes around 4-5 years to train a Peregrine falcon but the bond with falconer is seriously robust.


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

We had a bantam hen that liked to hang out in the kitchen w/ my grandma. She hated the coop, but she would set on anything in the carport. She hatched guineas, geese, and ducks on top of all sorts of other chickens. Her favorite place was on my grandpa's lap.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Faisal Khan said:


> It takes around 4-5 years to train a Peregrine falcon but the bond with falconer is seriously robust.



now thats something id like to do....


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Tyree Johnson said:


> now thats something id like to do....


It is a seriously incredible experience. In Pakistan we hunted game birds with falcons and I remember each hunt and training session vividly. These birds are the cheetahs of the skies.


----------



## Courtney DuCharme (Feb 5, 2011)

Tyree Johnson said:


> now thats something id like to do....


In the states if you want to get a permitt for them, you have to train under a master Falconer (sp?) for 1 or 2 yrs, then you can start off with one of 2 kinds of birds (Falcon or a certian type of hawk). You have to build a special coop for the bird (DNR I belive & the falconer you work under have to ok it) and you must keep a daily journal on the bird (including weights once a day on the hawk- twice a day on the Falcon) 

There is WAY more to it that I can think of off the top of my head- I used to supply rabbits to a Falconer. The bird was way cool- but he explained everything to me....... way too much work for a bird that will still bite the s*** out of you if you piss it off!!!


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> It is a seriously incredible experience. In Pakistan we hunted game birds with falcons and I remember each hunt and training session vividly. These birds are the cheetahs of the skies.


We live very close to the Arizona Sonora Desert Museum. For my sons birthday a few years ago, we got a behind the scenes raptor tour. It was amazing! We got to go into the flight cage with 2 different types of raptors...barn owl, Harris' Hawk. 

I would love some day to do that again!

My daughter with the Harris's Hawk


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Konrad Lorenz was an animal behaviorist that was imprinting animals to him back in the 30s.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Kellie Wolverton said:


> We live very close to the Arizona Sonora Desert Museum. For my sons birthday a few years ago, we got a behind the scenes raptor tour. It was amazing! We got to go into the flight cage with 2 different types of raptors...barn owl, Harris' Hawk.
> 
> I would love some day to do that again!
> 
> My daughter with the Harris's Hawk



The Harris hawk is the only raptor that hunts in packs.


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> The Harris hawk is the only raptor that hunts in packs.


The day after we went to this, we had 11 of them sitting all around our barn. It was incredible. I haven't seen that many together since then. Those raptors are amazing. And to be able to hunt with one...what a thrill!!!


----------

